
Ask HN: Is it safe to analyse your DNA? - mromanuk
Yesterday I saw this video https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=f0QJvZlEDNo where one of these doctors recommend to test your DNA to know your weakness and anticipate future problems and prevent deseases. Although, recently I read about a data breach from one of the major genetic analysis companies. I&#x27;m concerned about privacy and future threats that can appear with your DNA in the wild. I feel like I&#x27;m giving away my private key, which obviously is impossible to replace. What are your thoughts on these matters?
======
haspoken
The doctor's idea is excellent, but your right, the information can leak, and
not just from data breaches but also via the Law enforcement, the government,
and other companies via mergers and acquisitions or they just may sell the
information or give it away. Doctors can sell their practices, or be acquired
by large business interest.

Something else to consider though, any relatives will have pretty much that
same information and may decide to have analysis done under terms you would
not accept.

This is what lead to the Golden Stake Killer's capture.

You might also want to consider is who will interpret the information and will
it yield reliable information, or just a guess?

Here are a few stories about identical twins getting different results:

[https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/dna-ancestry-kits-
twins-m...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/dna-ancestry-kits-twins-
marketplace-1.4980976)

[https://www.healthyway.com/content/these-identical-
triplets-...](https://www.healthyway.com/content/these-identical-triplets-
were-shocked-to-learn-that-their-dna-didnt-match/)

